# First quantum- fm



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

is to-day the day i should buy it ?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

ah, might be .....what's going on here? I''ve lost track in the last few weeks


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I was looking into FM as well (mostly because of a member on this board is buying, and he is right 70% of the time).

The balance sheet looks ok. They took on a bit of debt in the last couple years but it converted to mostly long term debt.
Cash flow is ok, they seem to running a deficit but have a big enough war chest for the time being.

I didn't like the income statement as their expenses are costing more than their revenue. It seem to go to the negative side at the start of this year.

That, with they paid a dividend this quarter and no inside buying makes me "wait and see what happens".

I don't like the management decisions at this point.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I started buying at 14 all the way down to 6,56

Now holding a little over 9000 shares and counting,it will turn into a long time hold for me,I will continue to buy at this price


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

bought a tranche yesterday @ $4.65


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

closed to-day @ $7.49- i'm up 60%
bmo capital mkts and canaccord both have a target price of $8.00
cibc world mkts a whopping $19.00
what should i do / what would you do ?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

me? i'd take a quick 60% profit & not look back!


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

Another entry point? 
It should be able to hold out for a while 
Can someone create a need for copper please?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

HHHmm time to get it again maybe ....


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

new 12 month low this morning....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks like a nice bounce up last couple of days? for someone who doesn't own any, would this be a good time to buy a few shares?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I sniffed, as I am looking for more resources to balance out other sectors that have been doing well recently. I try to put modestly equal percentages in ten major sorts of companies on the TSX that spit even a whiff of a dividend.

But FM I seem to recall is a big copper producer, among other metals. The Chinese led demand for copper has shrunk greatly from its peak a few years ago, and the price is now below production from many miners. It seems quite a few years before copper will be back on a trip to new high prices. 

So I am a bit vexed. I put this quarters new money elsewhere, and might look at FM again in Feb 2016 to see if their circumstances and their market customers circumstances may have changed.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

award-winning Mawer management duo doesn't like the resource sector nowadays

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe...ticle27501546/

_"Inconsistent historical returns on capital, excess oil supply, susceptibility to global commodity weakness, and a market that has been, at times, too optimistic on the prospects of stabilization, all keep Mawer Investment Management chairman [Jim Hall] light on energy and materials stocks.

"Mr. Hall’s aversion to commodities is one reason the Mawer Canadian Equity Fund outperformed its peers by a wide margin over the past year. On Wednesday, Mr. Hall and fund co-manager Vijay Viswanathan were together named domestic equity fund manager of the year at the 2015 Morningstar Canadian Investment Awards. Over the past five years, the fund has generated average annual returns of 12.3 per cent, as of Oct. 31."_


i'm not one who'd argue with the combined might of Mawer-Hall-Viswanathan. Of course, when moods change & cyclicals eventually come back into vogue again - which they will - then M-H-V might be out of synch, unless they change their step.

i've never been inspired to buy quantum. I never could figure out the love that some cmffers have for this stock. When i looked at quantum's website, i discovered that the company is tired old Inmet mining, recycled. Somehow they've transitioned from Inmet's classic portfolio of properties in the Americas to properties in africa & asia, though.

when global commodities/resource stocks do eventually pick themselves back up, i'd rather be buying teck than old inmet/new quantum.


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Another 52 low today


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Just 'cuz a stock is down 90% doesn't mean it can't go down another 90% :biggrin:


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

since 5 days.. it gained 48% and just broke the $6 mark... damn


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I took my 20% profit and left the table.
This stock is too volatile for me.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> I took my 20% profit and left the table.
> This stock is too volatile for me.


Nice to make 20%

It is up and down,I started at over 14/share and purchased all the way down


Sold 15000 shares yesterday

Still holding 5000 shares


----------



## dime (Jun 20, 2013)

An insane day yesterday ! Tax loss selling for me and lots of short covering going on for this last full trading day for the 2015 tax year. Anyone buy at open and make a killing by the close yesterday?


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Nice to make 20%
> 
> It is up and down,I started at over 14/share and purchased all the way down
> 
> ...


I did watch your move when you were buying at $5 and sold at $9 in a week back in September.

I put a good chunk of change in at $5 but it was tough watching it drop to $3.5 with no material news.

its the fun part of trading


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> I did watch your move when you were buying at $5 and sold at $9 in a week back in September.
> 
> I put a good chunk of change in at $5 but it was tough watching it drop to $3.5 with no material news.
> 
> its the fun part of trading


I always buy with good value in mind and buy with intent to hold,,,this year may be a REIT year for me,retirement soon

If price drops I average down,can borrow at below prime up to 300k,so I can average down

Have a house sold,will close on march 14,will invest it in dividend stocks(300k plus)

Also will start to draw down my rrsp soon after at the rate of 20 to 25k per annual until gone


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone doing something with this one? Any new info floating around....


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

nice little run up today....


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Little? haha

I'm sitting on a small 6.5% gain wondering if I should sell or hang on....

What's suddenly driving the price up?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

no idea what's going on....ya, I'm sitting at +12%.....not sure what to do. I almost took a profit, but I'm too interested to see what happens tommorow:biggrin:


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

thepitchedlink said:


> no idea what's going on....ya, I'm sitting at +12%.....not sure what to do. I almost took a profit, but I'm too interested to see what happens tommorow:biggrin:


Yeah, I didn't sell either. The full cycle and full market value says this is probably not the end for this. It finished quite strong. But who knows. It's severely depressed to start with that's for sure. I'm quite happy to be back up considering being down 25% over just a few days not long ago.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

thepitchedlink said:


> no idea what's going on....ya, I'm sitting at +12%.....not sure what to do. I almost took a profit, but I'm too interested to see what happens tommorow:biggrin:


Nice to get a pop,sold 7000 shares yesterday at 3.79

Holding 17k shares,

If it gets another pop today will sell 10k in shares today

I just keep buying until I got my cost down

I have been trading this one,some of my trades have been as little .25 cents each per thousand shares,only making 250.00,I have made a lot of trades on this one,some good some bad


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

ya, hoping for another pop today....anyone got some idea why it's going up and down?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, took my profit today


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Not enough for me, this has more to go.


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

if it dips here again this AM I might try and get back in


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

wheeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> wheeeeeee !!!!!!


well done jar.
bin kicking myself on this one. It's been a traders dream! up and down through about 2 bux. I would not hold this one for long tho, given it's "past behaviour". All the same - congrats - enjoy the ride.


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

oh well, looks like I sold a little early on this one......still put some $ in the bank.....waiting for it to drop and do it again!!


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, wheeeee!!! But why? Should I pocket my 20%....this time around?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I sold another 5000 shares at 4.50


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

my my, like a yo-yo. I'm not sure where to look at getting back in....


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Still up 13% for me...had no idea it would go crazy like this.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

.....and up again she goes.


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

This is of particular interest to me not so much for the volatility but the fact that if you get in at the right time cyclical stocks like this can return huge. Of course knowing where we are in the cycle is the hard part


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

I sold out this morning afternoon to lock in 20% gain or so. Now this: http://business.financialpost.com/n...cern-warning-amid-high-debt-weak-metal-prices

Will be watching to see what comes of it.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Can anyone make sense of this one?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Ah, no. I already locked in a profit, but sure wish I had waiting....don't get it either


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I am not in the business of making predictions, so I won't predict this ... but maybe the stock market is starting to give it's traditional 6 month warning of the real economy improving. We are starting to see frequent explosive days upwards, so maybe, just maybe the world is not ending this time either.

hboy43


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just sold another 5000 shares


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

you still think this one is good value Z28?


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

hboy43 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am not in the business of making predictions, so I won't predict this ... but maybe the stock market is starting to give it's traditional 6 month warning of the real economy improving. We are starting to see frequent explosive days upwards, so maybe, just maybe the world is not ending this time either.
> 
> hboy43


Well, the world isn't going to end, but if i doesn't money won't matter! I'm happy with some profit too, looking for the next thing. More oil, maybe. Will this come back to it's heights? Any other commodity recommends?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

thepitchedlink said:


> you still think this one is good value Z28?


There is better safer companys out there


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Why the heck are all you guys selling out for 20-100% profits? What's the point of buying these beat up resource stocks; potential 5-10 baggers with a 50-90% chance of going bankrupt, if you're just going to sell out on the first little pop?

Your risk/reward is all screwed up if you're not willing to hold on for the best parts. I wouldn't dream of selling my risky resource stocks until a major commodity price recovery occurs and broad market sentiment on the future of the energy & mining industry turns positive again...


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Chris L said:


> Well, the world isn't going to end, but if i doesn't money won't matter! I'm happy with some profit too, looking for the next thing. More oil, maybe. Will this come back to it's heights? Any other commodity recommends?


Well, horse 1 in my stable is OSB, former symbol NBD. Recently sold 1400 at just over $25, and bought 2200 at $21 to hold 8200. At ~$22 today still not very far off 5 year lows and they have spent the 5 years sticking to their knitting improving, improving, improving their facilities and merging with Ainsworth.

Horse 2 is now TCK.B on account it is up ~80% in 2 or 3 weeks. I guess after showing a few cents profit at such stunningly low commodity prices, the market suddenly woke up to maybe there is long term value here.

Horse 3 is MX. I bought 800 more recently around $34 and sold it around $38, which was unfortunate as today it is around $43.

I feel very strongly that all the above 3 can double some time in 5 years. Under current market conditions, they can also halve in the next 5 days. I recommend them to people who see the stock market like I do ... which is almost nobody. In any event, I think you were asking with the short term in mind, and I don't think short term.

Lots of ECA and BTE in my portfolio still sitting at ~50% loss. Oh and the great wild card LRE. Bought another 45000 the other day in my RRSP at $0.345 intending to sell same quantity in my margin account (to recover margin dollars as LRE has loan value of zero), but so far have not, and in any case the margin is up substantially by other means (Hello TCK.B).

hboy43


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

hboy43, Your thoughts on LRE is that the deal goes through at $0.50? It's looking likely. I own a bit....be lucky to break oven off it, unless I double up. 

Got a lot of BTE, hope that one turns around quickly. Hard to decide which, if any, short term oilies are any good. Oil should come up to $40 over the next few months, I would guess. No point buying on today's rally, wait a for a bit of wind to come out. TCK.B looks interesting. 

Maybe FM will dip.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

today: TSX -.18% FM+3% ????


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold another 5000 at 5.80


----------



## scientist (Feb 14, 2015)

1980z28 said:


> Sold another 5000 at 5.80


I have a small holding in here for fun. I was going to sell at 4.--something but just completely forgot. Now I'm not sure whether I should just keep holding. Can I ask how much you have in there (not that it really matters but out of curiousity) and how you determine sell, hold or buy on a stock like this?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold another 5000 at 6.00


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

scientist said:


> I have a small holding in here for fun. I was going to sell at 4.--something but just completely forgot. Now I'm not sure whether I should just keep holding. Can I ask how much you have in there (not that it really matters but out of curiousity) and how you determine sell, hold or buy on a stock like this?


I own a lot,just selling some here and there,purchased this stock over the last year,still holding a lot,have been trading it


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what's driving the price lately 1980? $6.17 today , up 18%
BTW... are you making any profits as you sell at these levels lately?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> what's driving the price lately 1980? $6.17 today , up 18%
> BTW... are you making any profits as you sell at these levels lately?


I still like what I said here in this thread on February 22 ... 

"I am not in the business of making predictions, so I won't predict this ... but maybe the stock market is starting to give it's traditional 6 month warning of the real economy improving. We are starting to see frequent explosive days upwards, so maybe, just maybe the world is not ending this time either."

From today's action in my portfolio on a day that the TSX was essentially flat:

TCK.B +19.5%
BTE +13.6%
ECA +6.8%
MX +5.8%
OSB +3.5%

So many resource and near resource names were priced for permanent misery and bankruptcy even. Perhaps the market is starting to rethink this position. Perhaps "This time it is different" is once again not true.

hboy43


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

^ Flat TSX and my entire portfolio is up 5.5% today  Here's to hoping it's the start of a turnaround.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> what's driving the price lately 1980? $6.17 today , up 18%
> BTW... are you making any profits as you sell at these levels lately?


Have sold another 5000 shares at 7.10,have 10176 shares left

Making some my average was under 4.00

I did buy an sell a lot


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks. i own none. is this a good time to jump on the FM train????:biggrin:


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks. i own none. is this a good time to jump on the FM train????:biggrin:


I have sold most of my shares,will move to more stable buys,as retirement is a year away,april 2017

My TFSA only had FM in it all 46k,sold of most and will buy real estate REITS,


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

I would say no Jargey3000 it`s not a good time speaking short term. You`re buying a stock within a sector that`s being juiced up on momentum and is extremely oversold, and on an index that is expensive compared to the S&P500.
What does that mean? If the S&P rolls over which is the generally consensus for next week, it will fall at a faster pace. Best case scenario it increases a bit more but at a slower pace compared to other equities


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2016)

Was looking at this stock too for quick trading. Going to hold off till it drops off in the next week or month. I'm thinking this is a temporary high water mark. I'm ready to buy on the bounce.


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

Good traders stock with a Beta of 4.21, just make sure you`re on the right side of the trend


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

this one'll prob. end up on my "woulda, coulda, shoulda " list


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

update- March 8
glad i didnt jump on board. Today it's a $6.36, down .93 (13%).
still watching from sidelines...where will it go from here.....?


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> this one'll prob. end up on my "woulda, coulda, shoulda " list


Kind of like that Claude Resources stock I recommended several months ago that was trading between $.60 - $.80 which now is trading at about $1.40 because they were bought out.

That was a once in a lifetime opportunity that caught everyone off-guard.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks. i own none. is this a good time to jump on the FM train????:biggrin:


You timed that just right, the FM train went over the cliff today.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah... procrastination works out sometimes....
I'm just thinking that the train is going to get back on the track ... & maybe I should be on it.
Too late?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> yeah... procrastination works out sometimes....
> I'm just thinking that the train is going to get back on the track ... & maybe I should be on it.
> Too late?


Well, taking a new position at under $10 would still be doing better than me. After 7 to 10 nibbles over 1.5 years my ACB is just over $10. The question you have to ask yourself is can you handle a return trip to < $5? If that return trip happens can you buy more?

hboy43


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> yeah... procrastination works out sometimes....
> I'm just thinking that the train is going to get back on the track ... & maybe I should be on it.
> Too late?


I don't follow this company but news out of China is not good.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

The world is still growing and using resources. Things will return in due time. I don't own FM right now. I sold out for 20%. But that doesn't mean I wont buy back in, things just drove up faster than conditions warranted. I'll keep watching this and might grab it on a dip...that or TCK.B.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

today: Mar. 10 - $7.00 + 12%. it's like a g.d. yo-yo !!!!


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> today: Mar. 10 - $7.00 + 12%. it's like a g.d. yo-yo !!!!


Yes, I wonder why it is running in the opposite direction of all the other resources today. Buy out in the wind? I do not know what these guys mine as compared to what Teck mines.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

but-out? first i head of that? anybody else care to comment?
(ps .. i never HEARD of them til i came to the forum. Thought they were in the radio business ..FM- get it?. i think they're big in ....copper... maybe?)


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> but-out? first i head of that? anybody else care to comment?
> (ps .. i never HEARD of them til i came to the forum. Thought they were in the radio business ..FM- get it?. i think they're big in ....copper... maybe?)



Just found this:

"The most influential gainers also included First Quantum Minerals Ltd, which rose 13.1 percent to C$7.08 after it agreed to sell a Finnish mine for nickel, copper, gold and platinum for $712 million."

So a risk/debt reduction issue driving up the SP.


----------



## Infinity7 (Feb 21, 2016)

Net Debt / EBITDA = 9.8x, CAPEX > EBITDA ... at current cooper prices it's a financially unstable enterprise! The recent stock price rebound you enjoy since Feb is due to cooper price rebound. Do you believe cooper will continue to grow?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Infinity7 said:


> Net Debt / EBITDA = 9.8x, CAPEX > EBITDA ... at current cooper prices it's a financially unstable enterprise! The recent stock price rebound you enjoy since Feb is due to cooper price rebound. Do you believe cooper will continue to grow?


who? Anderson?


----------



## Infinity7 (Feb 21, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> who? Anderson?


Who is Anderson? 

This was a general question, to those who are bullish about the stock.


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

Jargey3000 our in-house comedian was making a joke due to the fact you`re spelling "copper" "cooper" as in Anderson Cooper, Jargey`s favorite journalist I imagine......kinda funny actually. Careful hanging onto FM into Janet Yellen`s big conference tomorrow Jargey........she might get the last laugh!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jollybear said:


> Jargey3000 our in-house comedian was making a joke due to the fact you`re spelling "copper" "cooper" as in Anderson Cooper, Jargey`s favorite journalist I imagine......kinda funny actually. Careful hanging onto FM into Janet Yellen`s big conference tomorrow Jargey........she might get the last laugh!


...glad SOMEBODY got it !!....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

DOH! up another 10% today. in the $8.40 range. That's it... I'm goin' "all-in" on the next dip!


----------



## LongShorts (Feb 18, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> DOH! up another 10% today. in the $8.40 range. That's it... I'm goin' "all-in" on the next dip!


Ugh...I had my finger on the trigger this morning but decided not to go in at $7.60.....kicking myself!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know the feeling longshots.
Is $10 in the not-too-distant future?


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

No one has a crystal ball but I`d be taking some profits at these levels.....all our commodities are up right now because the US$ tanked yesterday. When the US$ rebounds, commodities priced in US dollars will fall. You are playing in a sector(metals and mining) that is extremely expensive on the TSX which is expensive on a yearly basis. Congrats on your profits but I`d be thinking of taking some off the table. JMHO


----------



## LongShorts (Feb 18, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I know the feeling longshots.
> Is $10 in the not-too-distant future?


Or is $5.00? I'm too new to get into the high volatility stuff, but every day I inch a little closer.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

sold most of my shares yesterday

Will sell last 3000 shares to day if it gets to 9.00


----------



## Infinity7 (Feb 21, 2016)

jollybear said:


> Jargey3000 our in-house comedian was making a joke due to the fact you`re spelling "copper" "cooper" as in Anderson Cooper, Jargey`s favorite journalist I imagine......kinda funny actually. Careful hanging onto FM into Janet Yellen`s big conference tomorrow Jargey........she might get the last laugh!


Thanks for clarification and sorry for the typo


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Infinity7 said:


> Thanks for clarification and sorry for the typo


no offence! none taken- i hope!


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Bought the dip at $7.02.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Also picked up 5000 at 7.00

Holding 8000 shares

My 3000 shares are less than zero $ as per all the other trades I made

You will be rewarded for your purchase


----------



## LongShorts (Feb 18, 2016)

LongShorts said:


> Or is $5.00? I'm too new to get into the high volatility stuff, but every day I inch a little closer.


So, I know I said I wouldn't do it but I did....bought a very small position of 250 shares today at $7.03. I reviewed the charts and researched over and over. From the technical analysis standpoint, it looks like it should be on the way back up. Here's to new adventures


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

LongShorts said:


> So, I know I said I wouldn't do it but I did....bought a very small position of 250 shares today at $7.03. I reviewed the charts and researched over and over. From the technical analysis standpoint, it looks like it should be on the way back up. Here's to new adventures


What indicators and time period are you looking at from a technical standpoint? On a one year chart the stock is below it`s 200 day MA, the MACD histogram is trending down, the MACD has crossed below the 9 day MA and the stock just dropped over 15% the last 2 days? Approx. $5 seems to be a solid support/resistance level, why not wait to see if it holds or breaks thru that level first.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jollybear said:


> What indicators and time period are you looking at from a technical standpoint? On a one year chart the stock is below it`s 200 day MA, the MACD histogram is trending down, the MACD has crossed below the 9 day MA and the stock just dropped over 15% the last 2 days? Approx. $5 seems to be a solid support/resistance level, why not wait to see if it holds or breaks through that level first.


...took the words right outta my mouth jolly!....


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ...took the words right outta my mouth jolly!....


I've been doing some research on FM - trying to establish a price point.
I found this paragraph in the Morningstar write-up - dated March 2016.

"Beyond management's control, but more consequential for the company's fortunes, is the price of copper, which we expect to fall in the years to come. China plays the dominant role as the world's largest user and driver of all demand growth in the past decade. We expect Chinese copper demand growth to slow markedly during the next several years on lower GDP growth rates and a decidedly less investment-heavy growth mix. Meanwhile, we expect to see a healthy bump in global copper supply as additions plotted amid the heady prices of the past few years eventually come on line."

Morningstar's fair value for FM is $2.50.
Several sources (please understand that I know nothing other the authors - they could be lunatics!) suggest the price for FM and TCK.B have little reason for optimism http://ca.bannronn.com/stocks/trend-analysis.php?symbol=FM.TO
I'll watch for another significant drop - not buying at 5.


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

I`d agree with Morningstar`s write-up on FM..........I was basing a $5 level strictly from a technical perspective. Great traders stock but I think this recent run-up is overextended


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jollybear said:


> I`d agree with Morningstar`s write-up on FM..........I was basing a $5 level strictly from a technical perspective. Great traders stock but I think this recent run-up is overextended


sooo.... you wouldn't risk, say $1 million on FM, .... at these levels .....?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jollybear said:


> Jargey3000 our in-house comedian was making a joke due to the fact you`re spelling "copper" "cooper" as in Anderson Cooper, Jargey`s favorite journalist I imagine......kinda funny actually. Careful hanging onto FM into Janet Yellen`s big conference tomorrow Jargey........she might get the last laugh!


BTW .... just re-reading some posts up-thread (see above)
"our in-house comedian"... Now see here! _I resemble that remark, jollybear !!!_


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

wow, lots of volume.....


----------



## LongShorts (Feb 18, 2016)

thepitchedlink said:


> wow, lots of volume.....


I brought my DCA down to $6.52 on this one last week...might be selling here shortly to get a decent profit out of it. Just riding it up for now.


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

big dip this morning ....


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

hey jargey, did you buy yesterday on the big dip?
i did


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2016)

Me too right after I sold IMG that I'd been hanging on to till it bumped up (made 4%), and sold this morning at 6.09 (up 10%). Timing worked out perfectly.
Gave me a bit of a confidence boost. My big loss on VRX kinda knocked the wind out of my sails.

edit: looks like I left a fair bit on the table, ended up going past 6.40


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this thread is a riot. When you see speculators hitting up a stock like FM - which is former beat-up old Inmet mining - you know that all may be lost.

idk who they are or how they managed to change inmet into the next hot thing in cooper.


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

`Ahhh, up we go....nice little rise this morning


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> hey jargey, did you buy yesterday on the big dip?
> i did


DOH! no - I was stuck on a cruise ship last week, drinking muddy-somethings & stuffing myself at the buffet .... Not (hic) watching the markets (hic)
Just back on dry land now . What'd I miss??


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...still dithering here, on the sidelines...have I missed out? or will it break past $10 soon...(at $8.14 now, up 6.7% this morning) What are others doing??


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ...still dithering here, on the sidelines...have I missed out? or will it break past $10 soon...(at $8.14 now, up 6.7% this morning) What are others doing??


Starting to sell resources now that I am at ~41% of holdings and need to raise cash for taxes and expenditures. 1500 TCK.B sold today. Hopefully LRE goes and I'll find myself at ~34% resources in a few days. Actually, I'll be about there regardless ... the only question is whether I harvest the cash from LRE or not.

hboy43


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Hhhhmmm., now to take profits at +24%, or let her run up a bit more.....


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

sold at 8.60


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good for you. you can never regret taking a nice profit!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

so... $10.69 today ...+17%...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> so... $10.69 today ...+17%...


nice


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Ya, obviously wishing I'd held a little longer, but nothing wrong with a nice profit. I'll happily buy back in again on a drop


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

oh she's dipping today.....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2016)

thepitchedlink said:


> oh she's dipping today.....


Dipping enough to make you buy, or just take notice?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Bought some at 9.25...now is it a one day dip or a 6 month....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2016)

Ya, I'm tempted to do quick swing trade on this but think it will dip lower yet. But I've been wrong more than once : )


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thepitchedlink said:


> Bought some at 9.25...now is it a one day dip or a 6 month....


Mr Dithers here .... wondering the same thing...(6 months, I cud live with  )


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

where's this one going next?....


----------

